# AK bayonet question...



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Greetings...



I recently acquired a Yugo AK47 w/ under folder stock. it came with a bayonet but the one I got is total junk. I want to know if the AK bayonet are interchangeable like the magazine. a Romanian magazine will fit any kind of AK. if so which country of origin is the best bayonet


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The ones we brought back from Iraq fit all of the AK's we have. However they are not really worth having. The only real value they serve is just having them.
If you do go shopping for one , be careful most of them are junk.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> Greetings...
> 
> I recently acquired a Yugo AK47 w/ under folder stock. it came with a bayonet but the one I got is total junk. I want to know if the AK bayonet are interchangeable like the magazine. a Romanian magazine will fit any kind of AK. if so which country of origin is the best bayonet


No! Not all AK bayonets or magazines will fit any kind of AK!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't speak to AKs , but for M16s, Ontario bayonets are very good quality. The two most popular today are the M9 bayonet and the OKC3S, which is what the Marines now use. Be careful though, when trying to mate to any rifle - the OKC3S is approx. 1/8" longer between the two mounting parts -- the guard and the clip. If you measure from the center of the guard to the center of the clip, the OKC3S is exactly 5.0 inches. That 1/8" difference is a big deal for proper fit.

A phone call to Ontario should resolve any questions you have.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I always have found it humorous that in all of the "assault weapons ban" nonsense one of the things they always try to ban is guns with bayonet mounts...

Really? Do we have a "mass bayoneting" problem in the country? Do hundreds die in America each day by the bayonet? 

As far as the OP is asking, sorry I don't know. I have one of the YUGO bayonets and I think they were made by the same quality control process that they used for the Yugo cars. Looking at the bayonet's quality tells you why we won the cold war.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They only reason to have a bayonet fixed is to look cool . Really has no use with modern day rifles. If the command Fix bayonets comes you are done for.
Best to just hang it on the wall. If you need a knife get a good one.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The AK bayonet is an inexpensive accessory. I have yet to get one even though I have seen them priced as low as ten bucks. I think it would be pointless to affix a bayonet to an under folder since it kind of defeats the purpose of having an under folder.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/com...ak47-akm-type-ii-bayonet-detail.html?Itemid=0

No fit? Has a wire cutter but im not sure how that works. At first I thought you were talking about a bayonet that would fold under the front end. But now I see different.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If the shit comes down to bayonets and butt stocks it has gone really really bad!


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

If the sh** gets to the point you need a bayonet, you need a Katana!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

James m said:


> Original Romanian AK47/AKM type II bayonet
> 
> No fit? Has a wire cutter but im not sure how that works. At first I thought you were talking about a bayonet that would fold under the front end. But now I see different.


 Wire cutter works by inserting the steel sheathe notch in the slot in the knife then it works like a pair of scissors. Same way a US military one works.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> Greetings...
> I recently acquired a Yugo AK47 w/ under folder stock. it came with a bayonet but the one I got is total junk. I want to know if the AK bayonet are interchangeable like the magazine. a Romanian magazine will fit any kind of AK. if so which country of origin is the best bayonet


Ok - you've had a whole range of advice all the way from "why does anyone need a bayonet", all the way to some good leads for a quality blade. What are you going to do?

Myself, I have a bayonet I keep mounted on my shotgun -- not for any SHTF battle that someday may beset us, but PRIMARILY one reason only -- and that is for scaring the shit out of nighttime intruders IF they are moving around after I have surprised them. You see, I figure I have a micro-second after I turn the torch on to decide 1) whether to blow them into the next county or 2) to hold them until the law arrives (the desired option if possible). That decision is going to be based entirely on how I perceive the threat to be at the time. Anyway, assuming door number 2, the shotgun with an 8" bayonet, is one mean-looking modinker.

As to using it in some kind of SHTF war -- I totally agree. If the bad guys get within range of my shotgun (let alone a blade sticking off of it), I might as well bend over and kiss my ass goodbye.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> If the sh** gets to the point you need a bayonet, you need a Katana!


Isn't that what Michonne swings around?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeppers..do think bayonets have been sorta outdated nowadays. Now did have a Mini 14 equipped the the lugs one time back in the 80's. It was a large batch destined for the milirary of some no name country in S. America which cancelled the order. The great State of Texas bought the whole load for 80 bucks each. Or so went the rumors. They did not issue the accompanying bayonets. Dang it..lol. Bayoneting a poor member of the minority co-moonity would not look good on a cell phone video most likely.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I understand that bayonets are outdated and all. but the reason I want one on my rifle is not for defensive reasons. I want one because I know it will piss off the democrats...


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> I understand that bayonets are outdated and all. but the reason I want one on my rifle is not for defensive reasons. I want one because I know it will piss off the democrats...


That alone gets my juices flowing too


----------

